# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  LETS GET READY TO RUMBLEround 2 & 3, here I come

## MIKE_XXL

Ok, here is my show journalI have 2 shows coming up one on Oct 19th and one on November 02nd. I will keep this post updated at least once a week, and tell you of any changes I might be making to the program. I will be dialing in for the second show; the first one is more or less just a warm up. That gives me 10 weeks for the first one & 12 weeks for the second show.

Height - 5 9
Starting weight - 209 lbs
BF (guess) - 13%-15%

Objective:	Come in at 176lbs at 4% BF.

WORKOUT:	MON, TUES, THURS & FRI (4 days a week, from experience its enough for me)

CARDIO:	Low intensity, walking 20min - 6 times a week.

Supplements:
5 gm of glutamine, upon awakening, after workout and before bed
5-10 gm of Creatine after the workout
Time released / Chalated Multi-Vitamin & Mineral
ECA stack 3 times a day
T-2 (non ephedrine based fat burner) 3 times a day
Milk Thistle 1000mg a day
3gm of Vitamin C
Whey Protein.

Now to the good stuff:

Week 1	front load 1000mg - Enenthate	400mg - Cypionate 50mg - D-Bol / Day	75mg  Tren EOD

Week 2	500mg - Enenthate	200mg - Cypionate	
50mg - D-Bol / Day	75mg  Tren EOD

Week 3	500mg - Enenthate	200mg - Cypionate	
50mg - D-Bol / Day	75mg  Tren EOD

Week 4	500mg - Enenthate	200mg - Cypionate	
50mg - Winny / Day	75mg  Tren EOD

Week 5	500mg - Enenthate	200mg - Cypionate	
50mg - Winny / Day	75mg  Tren EOD

Week 6	500mg - Enenthate	200mg - Cypionate	
50mg - Winny / Day	75mg  Tren EOD

Week 7	500mg - Enenthate	200mg - Cypionate	
50mg - Winny / Day	75mg  Tren EOD

Week 8	500mg - Enenthate	200mg - Cypionate	
50mg - Winny / Day	75mg  Tren EOD

Week 9	500mg - Enenthate	200mg - Cypionate	
50mg - Winny / Day	75mg  Tren EOD 50mg  Masterone / Day

Week 10	100mg  Propinate EOD 50mg - Winny / Day 
75mg  Tren EOD 50mg  Masterone / Day

Week 11	100mg  Propinate EOD 50mg - Winny / Day 
75mg  Tren EOD 50mg  Masterone / Day

Week 12	100mg  Propinate EOD 50mg - Winny / Day 
75mg  Tren EOD 50mg  Masterone / Day

Arimidex .25mg EOD
Clomid 50mg / Day
Nolvadex 10mg / Day

5 Weeks out I will introduce T-3, ramping it up for 9 days, constant dosage for 19 days and tapering off for 21 day. I will not be using high dosage, about 60-70mcg / day (for the high end dose).

I know some of the Supplement choices might be a bit weird but I am using up old stock I have at home already.


Diet:

MONDAY & THURSDAY	Protein - 288 Carbs - 190 Fats - 25

7:45	250 ML OF EGGS WHITES W/ 1 TBS OF SALSA
14 GM OF WHEY
60 GM OF OATMEAL
5 ML OF PEANUT BUTTER

10:15	1 1/2 CANS OF TUNA
100 GM OF GREEN BEANS
100 GM OF POTATO
5 ML FLAXSEED OIL

12:45	100 GM OF CHICKEN
100 GM OF POTATO
1/2 CUP OF VEGGIES
5 ML OF FLAXSEED OIL
14 GM OF WHEY

3:15	42 GM OF WHEY
5 ML OF FLAXSEED OIL
100 GM OF POTATO
50 GM OF CHICKEN

5:30	250 ML OF EGG WHITES & 1TBS OF SALSA
14 GM OF WHEY
30 GM OF OATMEAL
2.5 ML OF FLAXSEED OIL

7:30	60 GM OF WHEY
25 GM OF MALTODEXTRIN
25 GM OF DEXTROSE

9:45	1/2 SCOOP OF WHEY
4 EGG WHITES


TUESDAY & FRIDAY	Protein - 288 Carbs - 165 Fats - 25

7:45	250 ML OF EGGS WHITES W/ 1 TBS OF SALSA
14 GM OF WHEY
60 GM OF OATMEAL
5 ML OF PEANUT BUTTER

10:15	1 1/2 CANS OF TUNA
100 GM OF GREEN BEANS
100 GM OF POTATO
5 ML FLAXSEED OIL

12:45	100 GM OF CHICKEN
100 GM OF POTATO
1/2 CUP OF VEGGIES
5 ML OF FLAXSEED OIL
14 GM OF WHEY

3:15	42 GM OF WHEY
5 ML OF FLAXSEED OIL
100 GM OF POTATO
50 GM OF CHICKEN

5:30	250 ML OF EGG WHITES & 1TBS OF SALSA
14 GM OF WHEY
30 GM OF OATMEAL
2.5 ML OF FLAXSEED OIL

7:30	60 GM OF WHEY
25 GM OF MALTODEXTRIN
25 GM OF DEXTROSE

9:45	1/2 SCOOP OF WHEY
4 EGG WHITES


WEDNESDAY & SUNDAY	Protein - 281 Carbs - 140 Fats - 29

7:45	250 ML OF EGGS WHITES W/ 1 TBS OF SALSA
14 GM OF WHEY
45 GM OF OATMEAL
5 ML OF PEANUT BUTTER

10:15	1 1/2 CANS OF TUNA
1 CUP OF GREEN BEANS
50 GM OF POTATO
5 ML FLAXSEED OIL

12:45	100 GM OF CHICKEN
100 GM OF POTATO
1/2 CUP OF VEGGIES
5 ML OF FLAXSEED OIL
14 GM OF WHEY

3:15	42 GM OF WHEY
5 ML OF FLAXSEED OIL
50 GM OF POTATO
50 GM OF CHICKEN

5:30	250 ML OF EGG WHITES & 1TBS OF SALSA
14 GM OF WHEY
20 GM OF OATMEAL
2.5 ML OF FLAXSEED OIL

8:00	42 GM OF WHEY
45 GM OF OATMEAL
5 ML OF PEANUT BUTTER

10:00	1/2 SCOOP OF WHEY
4 EGG WHITES


SATURDAY	Protein - 278 Carbs - 270 Fats  34
Its what you can call my cheat day; I get ½ of CHEESELESS pizza (believe me, it work for me).

7:45	250 ML OF EGGS WHITES W/ 1 TBS OF SALSA
14 GM OF WHEY
80 GM OF OATMEAL
5 ML OF PEANUT BUTTER

10:15	1 1/2 CANS OF TUNA
1 CUP OF GREEN BEANS
150 GM OF POTATO
5 ML FLAXSEED OIL

12:45	100 GM OF CHICKEN
150 GM OF POTATO
1/2 CUP OF VEGGIES
5 ML OF FLAXSEED OIL
14 GM OF WHEY

3:15	42 GM OF WHEY
5 ML OF FLAXSEED OIL
150 GM OF POTATO
50 GM OF CHICKEN

5:30	42 GM OF WHEY
1/2 CHEESLESS PIZZA

7:30	42 GM OF WHEY
60 GM OF OATMEAL
5 ML OF PEANUT BUTTER

10:00	1/2 SCOOP OF WHEY
4 EGG WHITES


Well that will be all for todays post, Ill see you guys lataXXL (on the way to XXS).

----------


## palme

Hehe XXS  :Wink:  

Looks good

Is the milk thistle instead of ALA? Noticed you are doing Tren ...

----------


## Pheedno

Mike, your plan looks spot on. But I think your mistaking your starting BF%. If your the size you were in your off-season pics a few weks ago, their is no way thats 13%. I would of guessed 9-10%

All-in all it looks excellent bro.

----------


## demetri

Looking at you diet and supps all I can think is that you're going to be big and ripped. I can't wait to see your contest photos. Good luck in both shows.

----------


## xcelbeyond

Is your oatmeal weight dry?

Is your chicken "cooked weight"?

xcel

----------


## MIKE_XXL

> _Originally posted by xcelbeyond_ 
> *Is your oatmeal weight dry?
> 
> Is your chicken "cooked weight"?
> 
> xcel*


Yes and Yes again...XXL

----------


## Dr. Derek

A SCIENTIST AT WORK... LOOKS GOOD TO ME, WELL EVERYTHING BUT THE LOW CARBS!!!!! YOU KNOW MY FEELING ON THAT, BUT IT ALWAYS WORKS FOR YOU... GOOD LUCK MAN

----------


## Shredz

Wow, Looks like you have a handle on everything you need. You will be looking ultra-ripped. Keep us informed and if you are craving and can't hold on...drop me a line..I will be your personal AA kind of guy. But not with Alcohol with cheat foods.  :Smilie:  Good luck bro...I will be personally there at both of those shows to support ya!

----------


## MIKE_XXL

> _Originally posted by Dr. Derek_ 
> *A SCIENTIST AT WORK... LOOKS GOOD TO ME, WELL EVERYTHING BUT THE LOW CARBS!!!!! YOU KNOW MY FEELING ON THAT, BUT IT ALWAYS WORKS FOR YOU... GOOD LUCK MAN*


Hey D, that is not low carbs for me, i am acctually taking you advice and uped my carbs from what i took for my last show, and reduced my cardio time, i am already feeling better, fuller all the time and less miserable...

Shredz, i just might have to take you up on that offer, AA guy, and see you at the shows...

...XXL

----------


## primodonna

That cycle looks like my next contest one...hope it works 

Looking forward to the updates

----------


## The French Curler

Why reduce cardio time? Doesn't high-intensity cardio work better? I'm confused.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

> _Originally posted by The French Curler_ 
> *Why reduce cardio time? Doesn't high-intensity cardio work better? I'm confused.*


I find that doing a low intensity cardio works a lot better for fat burning, esspecially for me, i feel that the less cardio you can get a way with, the more muscle you will retain, i loose weight the minute i look away from my oatmeal, so i have to be very carefull to keep all the muscle i worked so hard to get...to me low intensity is where it's at...XXL

----------


## Dr. Derek

That is low carbs to me, less than 300 grams and I'm sucking wind. 



Primo I thought that was your offseason cycle, OH yeah I did not see any anadrol there. I heard you have anadrol in a candy dish, is this true???

----------


## Dr. Derek

> _Originally posted by MIKE_XXL_ 
> *
> 
> I find that doing a low intensity cardio works a lot better for fat burning, esspecially for me, i feel that the less cardio you can get a way with, the more muscle you will retain, i loose weight the minute i look away from my oatmeal, so i have to be very carefull to keep all the muscle i worked so hard to get...to me low intensity is where it's at...XXL*


MIKE IS RIGHT, THE LESS INTENSE AND LEAST AMOUNT OF TIME YOU NEED TO SPEND ON THE BIKE, THE BETTER. THE KEY IS TO NOT LOOSE AND OUNCE OF MUSCLE WHILE YOUR DIETING. I USED THE LESS CARDIO THE MORE MUSCLE RETENTION AND I KEPT ALOT OF MY MUSCLE THIS YEAR, ESPECIALLY IN THE LEG DEPARTMENT

----------


## primodonna

> _Originally posted by Dr. Derek_ 
> *Primo I thought that was your offseason cycle, OH yeah I did not see any anadrol there. I heard you have anadrol in a candy dish, is this true???*


.

Yes, it's mixed with my dbol

----------


## MIKE_XXL

> _Originally posted by primodonna_ 
> *.
> 
> Yes, it's mixed with my dbol*



Hey Primo, can i come over for some snacking, you seem to have all the good stuff... :Wink: ...XXL

----------


## primodonna

> _Originally posted by MIKE_XXL_ 
> *
> Hey Primo, can i come over for some snacking, you seem to have all the good stuff......XXL*


Of course...but only if you let me visit you sometime (at your "location")...i'll even bring a friend  :Smilie:

----------


## MIKE_XXL

> _Originally posted by primodonna_ 
> *
> 
> Of course...but only if you let me visit you sometime (at your "location")...i'll even bring a friend *


YOU ARE SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO IN...and your friend as well.................. :Devil Grin: ...........XXL

----------


## MIKE_XXL

OK, update number 1.
Its been a week, so far so good, nice and easy. I weight my ass today and I was 193.8 lbs, the first 2 weeks of dieting I always loose a shit load of weight...I stopped taking Fina, it was giving me sore nips and that is a no, nono gyno for this catI dont think I would look to good with a B-cup, maybe Cbut hopefully I will never find out. The fina will be replaced with EQ at 400mg a week. As for calories I increased my carbs a bit in the morning (breakfast), just for you Dr.Dand I am actually gonna up the a bit again about 20gm more per day then last week, I still feel a little bit flat, I am trying to keep some fullness while dieting this time around. I think I am at about 10-11% right now, my 4 upper abs are showing, well a bit anywaymy leg separation is coming in, so all I have to do is loose 15 lbs in the nest 11 weeks and that will represent a 7% fat lose which should put me at a nice and lean 4% or somy last show I had striations in my legs for the first timeit would be nice to better them this time around. Any suggestions or comments are welcome as I respect all of you and appreciate your support. Thanks and until next weekXXL

----------


## primodonna

> _Originally posted by MIKE_XXL_ 
> *I stopped taking Fina, it was giving me sore nips and that is a no, nono gyno for this catI dont think I would look to good with a B-cup, maybe Cbut hopefully I will never find out.*


Maybe primo will start fina soon, no?

----------


## MIKE_XXL

OK here is an update number 2
Its been two weeks, and everything is on the target, I think I will be ready for the first of the two shows. My weight was 190.5 lbs so 14 pound to go and Ill be a mean lean 176 pounds kicking ass all over the place. Start Winny tomorrow and stop d-bol today, other then that everything is the same. I increased my carbs in meal number 2 by 10gm so basically 50 gm of potatoes, hey Dr.D so far so good with higher carbs, I never go below 180gm and it works a lot better for me then when I was eating 100 last time around. Well time to go for now, thanks Guys.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Ok number 3
Not much to say everything is the same weight is now at 188.8 lbs, just as planned loosing about 2 pounds per week now which should bring me into the show hard and lean...XXL

----------


## Dr. Derek

Hey I'm gonna make you a carb lover yet

----------


## primodonna

> _Originally posted by MIKE_XXL_ 
> *Ok number 3
> Not much to say everything is the same weight is now at 188.8 lbs*


Keep it up, little man...I can't even remember the last time i was 188.8  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jack87

Hey Mike... Just curious why you're taking both Enanthane and Cypionate at the same time.... With both esters being so close.... Why not just go with one or the other?

----------


## MIKE_XXL

> _Originally posted by buff87_ 
> *Hey Mike... Just curious why you're taking both Enanthane and Cypionate at the same time.... With both esters being so close.... Why not just go with one or the other?*


I just happen to have a few too many of each so i am just using them up, that's all, no secret or anything special...LOL...XXL

----------


## BIG MAN FROM AR

great work xxl. good luck at the shows.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Ok i have done 4 weeks down to 185.7 now, the cardio in the morning is 30min, i think i am leanning out, this is a head game, one minute you look good the next you look like crap...oh well got to push forward and get my ass to 176lbs...XXL

I am thinking of adding fina in again at 50mg ED, i am taking Winny now so that should offset any possible progresterone gyno.

----------


## bigtraps

XXL... I have been bouncing back and forth w/ my fina.. I want to use it, but it seems that as soon as i try it. I get the sore nips. and i am sure it is the fina now, because the nolva does not help. I was thinking if giving it one more shot, but use the Bromo @ 2.5 ed.. I have been useing the fina at 75 mg EOD. (when i use it) although i would prefer ED.
About the Bromo, do you think that stuff works well, good enough to try the fina again?
Oh yeah, i have been using winny 50mg ED, but have just bumped it to 100mg ed.. and still sore nips. The winny is **

----------


## Shredz

Have you taken any mid cycle pics to monitor your progress?

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Shredz:
Not yet, but if you want i will take my shirt off for you...LOL... :Wink: ...and you be the judge...

BigTraps:
That's the winny i am using, my nips have almost completely gone away now i have been fina free for about 3 weeks or so. As for the Bromo, i have nover used it so i am not sure how well it works. I think i might give it all another go at 50mg ED and see what happens.

----------


## Shredz

> _Originally posted by MIKE_XXL_ 
> *Shredz:
> Not yet, but if you want i will take my shirt off for you...LOL......and you be the judge...*


you are only teasing me you dirty little boy you!!! And I want you to lose more then the shirt....  :ROFLOL:

----------


## MIKE_XXL

> _Originally posted by Shredz_ 
> *
> 
> you are only teasing me you dirty little boy you!!! And I want you to lose more then the shirt.... *


How to turn a contest prep thread into gay thread by XXL & Shredz...LMAO...


that shit is too funny....................... :LOL:   :ROFLOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Shredz

:LOL:  this is what keeps me coming back every friggin day...

----------


## superbeast

Mike, you may be too far along to want to make any adjustments, but I have a couple tips you might want to think about. These were given to me directly by one of the best in the business. I won't list his name, but if you PM, I will tell you who.

1) try 5g of creatine in the morning before your cardio, it will surprise you the difference it will make in your energy.

2) take in 30-40g of whey isolate before your morning cardio session, the isolate allows for amino acids to be in the bloodstream, meaning your body doesn't call on muscle for aminos while burning fat.

----------


## glowgrl

Sounds like your right on the ball!! Keep up the good work!! Hey what show are you doing on November 2nd?

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Do to taking Clen and / or Ephedrine before my cardio i have no problem with energy, but i might add creatine in anyway sience i get it for free anyway.

I take 5-10gm of glutamine before i head out to do my cardio and that is besicly to protect my muscle as well as the gear i am taking, i feel that if i took Whey Isolate, which is a very fast acting protein, my body would use that to pwer my morning walk as oppose to forcing my body to use stored BF for the fuel.

I do appritiate your coments and advice Bro, and if you have anything alse just shoot, always learning is the name of the game here...thanks again.

Both shows are in Ontario.

XXL

----------


## superbeast

I use ECA before cardio too, but I still felt a noticeable difference when I added the creatine.

As for the protein, glutamine would probably work too, now thinking about it. You would definatley use a portion of the protein for energy, but I wouldn't think very much.

Good luck!

SB

----------


## kdtl61

Hey Mike XXL,
I wanted to give you an update as to my progress of coming in for my sept. 21st show. As you know I did a tune up show on Sept. 7th.
That show was to let me see where I truely was body fat wise. Meaning with me drying out the way I did I came in at 176#. At 7:00 am that is unheard of for me on contest morning. I'm more like 173# on contest morning. So I figure just based on those numbers I have 2 to 3 pounds to peel off in less then two weeks. I noticed your cardio schedule looks good for now. I kept my low for as long as I could. This week however I'm doing 40 minutes on the tread mill at the4 to 5 setting. At night I walk in the town I live in for 60 minutes this equals about 3 1/2 miles. I know this seems like alot but I will only keep this pase for 7 days then it will be some light am recumbent bikeing. Up to Wed. before the show. My point I wanted to make to you is we all get worried about lossing lean mass. With our aas use and the calories we take in plus all the supplements we use I don't have much fear of losing muscle. Not for this short burst of high cardio. My weight today is 177#.
I hope Saturday I'm at 176. This is with out drying out. I'll be much tighter this weekend then I was last weekend. Then I'll have just a few days next week to burn any extra fat. Next week I will focus on getting training in early and start carbing up.
I'm looking forward to your update Number 5.
Stay on track. I sure like your cutting stack.
Later,
kdtl61

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Ok number 5 i think
The weight is down to 183.0 lbs, visibly loosing BF, lower abs have vains as well as calfs and the outer quad is starting to show straitions. 
I know Dr.D will kill me here, but this week i am trying a Keto diet, yeah i lost it and made changes to a program that was working just fine..oh well live and learn, well prbably not learn but what the hell, i am planing on a big Carb up and a bit of fat load on Saturday for a total of 12 hours after that it back on the Keto, unless i decide to go back to the regural dieting / eating i was doing before. Added Masterone to the mix at 50mg ED and will be starting T-3 on Friday, i have been taking Clen for the past 10 days 4 more and will be switching back to ECA...XXL

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Hey!
I did an update earlier but the bOard went down and it's not here anymore, so here it goes again, i am around 184lbs getting leaner and tighter almost every day, i am attaching a few pics, not the best ones but they will have to do. So enjoy.

2 1/2 weeks to first show and 4 1/2 to second...can't wait...

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Pic # 2

----------


## MIKE_XXL

And the last one for now, they were taken 3 weeks out.

----------


## Shredz

Like I said when you posted those other pics the yesterday...You are an Absolute Freak Show!  :Strong Smiley:  It is going to be a cake walk. Keep up the hard work bro.

----------


## Pheedno

Mike bro, you are absolutely shredded. Inspiration for me to say the least. Your ass is going to have to beat that 4th place curse this time around.

----------


## palme

Like i said before the board went crazy, you look awsome Mike!

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Ok here is 2 weks out up-date for the first show and 4 to the second. I feel like a beg of sh*t right about now, the cravings are throught the roof, all i think about is food with an occasional thought about sex...lol...which would include some food...i am still holding a lot of water weight in at 182.2 lbs, the long esters are gone out of my supplement regiment, so the water should slowely get the hell out, and the diuretics will take care of the rest. Here is a link to the update picture:

http://www.anabolicreview.com/vbulle...threadid=33734

Peace all and thank for your encouragements & support...XXL

----------


## primodonna

86 the gold chain and then i'll tell you what i think


 :Smilie:

----------


## williampowers

Rocked up kidd.
Good luck!!!

----------


## Nate_Dog

> _Originally posted by MIKE_XXL_ 
> *
> 
> I find that doing a low intensity cardio works a lot better for fat burning, esspecially for me, i feel that the less cardio you can get a way with, the more muscle you will retain, i loose weight the minute i look away from my oatmeal, so i have to be very carefull to keep all the muscle i worked so hard to get...to me low intensity is where it's at...XXL*


I am doing this naturally,.. Mike_XXL knows as i have asked him for advice in the past.

NOw guys... I agree about low intensity. But I found I needed to go harder as I was worried that it was not coming off. 

How much difference does dieting on the gear make?

Do you think dropping all carbs out to soon,... will make your bodys metabolism shut right down? I found that when I went to crazy (no carbs... and way to much cardio),.. I got really hypo..., i lost less fat, and i wanted to cheat on my diet! What are your guys experiences?

And how do you get that last stubborn bit of fat off... so you are fucking shreded(naturally please)?

I think next time I will start longer out... (and not be natural) :LOL:  .

----------

